# Dipole or Direct radiators?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all I currently have some Kef IQ dipoles for surround. My room layout has limited to the current mounting. About 9ft above and1 ft behind. I cannot change this. Needless to say the surround is lacking. My question is this. I am building speakers should I do Direct Radiators with the baffle angled towards the listening position or stay with the dipoles.
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Dipoles are great if you can position them correctly, and you're not that far off. Still, if you can't mount them with the null at the listening position, I think Directs will suit you better.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think dipolar and bipolar speakers were more useful back in the dolby pro-logic days. The way I see it, and this is just my opinion, dipoles are great only for those sitting in the correct seating. Problems start to arise when you get out of that specific listening position, the null point as Marshall pointed out. I also think the produce phase cancellation issues regardless.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

so on the directs would you angle them down to the listening position or fire them straight out


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Direct radiating speakers should have their tweeters pointed toward the listening position. High frequencies tend to fall off for listeners who are off-axis. (This is one of the issues for in-wall speakers.)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Except with surrounds, correct? My understanding is that, in addition to placing them above ear level, you also don't what to aim the speakers directly at the listening position for making the sound too directional. I tend to shoot overhead by a bit.

Anyone feel differently?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's the way I understand it, too, Marshall. But, it is a matter of preference, I suppose.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

For me the only surrounds that have always given an excellent surround sound are Tripoles, I know it throws another one into the mix but worth considering...


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the same problem and I found that by placing a pair of Polk outdoors mounted verticaly sideways at a 20% down tilt with the tweeter on the bottom pointed in on both sides toward the sofa it gives a very good sound field after running an EQ. I am going to try out a pair of Dipoles Wharfedale WH-2MMP. Why? Because they are at a ridicules price point right now as they are being discontinued as I understand. Can we say CLEARANCE
I have my seating against the wall on the sofa 18' from front 58' screen. All front speakers and center are matching Warfedale S200s. I will post my findings as I have one other problem that the right rear opens to the kitchen rather than a wall.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

recruit said:


> For me the only surrounds that have always given an excellent surround sound are Tripoles, I know it throws another one into the mix but worth considering...


Same for me!..Tripoles or Quadpoles..:T


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

my couch is not against a wall either we have a sunken great room that opens to rest of house. to boot it is a 2 story great room so the surrounds are mounted on the top wall above the LP but behind the couch is another room. To screw stuff up more we have all hard wood floors on the first floor. Have no idea on how to treat the room:yikes:


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Throw rugs and heavy drapes are one place to start. 

You can use a mirror to help place them. With one person sitting at your preferred listening position, someone else can move the mirror around, placing it flat against the wall or floor. If the "listener" can see the speakers in the mirror, put heavy cloth where the mirror is (rug on floor or hang a drape or tapestry on the wall). Filled bookshelves are another option, with various sized books to randomize the reflections off of them. This will tame the "first reflections", which usually are the worst offenders.


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. we have a rug and I think I can talk the wife into some treatments.:foottap:


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

olddog said:


> I have the same problem and I found that by placing a pair of Polk outdoors mounted verticaly sideways at a 20% down tilt with the tweeter on the bottom pointed in on both sides toward the sofa it gives a very good sound field after running an EQ. I am going to try out a pair of Dipoles Wharfedale WH-2MMP. Why? Because they are at a ridicules price point right now as they are being discontinued as I understand. Can we say CLEARANCE
> I have my seating against the wall on the sofa 18' from front 58' screen. All front speakers and center are matching Warfedale S200s. I will post my findings as I have one other problem that the right rear opens to the kitchen rather than a wall.


Just picked up a pair of the WH-2MMP's from Amazon for $75.00! Thanks for the tip!


----------

